

“But we have ping pong tables” - stuartmemo
http://softwareas.com/but-we-have-ping-pong-tables/

======
teletypesystem
> Of course, developers are motivated by extrinsic factors such as salary,
> health care, vacation time, etc.

Why salary is an extrinsic factor? It is intrinsic factor to productivity (yes
even the best one). I am not saying money is everything, but it is one of the
factors that makes a developer feel whether he/she is respected enough in the
company. In a lot of cases, if not treated in time, salary can become the sole
reason for quitting the job.

A good developer should not have to worry about salary to do his/her job.
Therefore, should not be cheated either (in terms of the input the developer
gives to the company).

------
greenyoda
_" Ping pong, for example, might add to the work environment for some
developers."_

It may also detract from the work environment if the ping pong table is close
enough to where people are working that the noise distracts them (or stray
ping pong balls hit them in the back of the head). If your office is a single
open space, you probably shouldn't have a ping pong table in it.

The best developers value being able to focus on their work and staying in a
state of flow much more than they value ping pong or other recreational
facilities.

